# Mountain lion hunt



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Looking to do something out of the “box” I’ll say for 2020 , Shooting around the idea of mountain hunt , Not a cheap hunt for sure , Anyone on here done it before??


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

pigeon said:


> Looking to do something out of the “box” I’ll say for 2020 , Shooting around the idea of mountain hunt , Not a cheap hunt for sure , Anyone on here done it before??


Haven’t done it yet. The largest cats with highest success rates usually come from BC. The good hunts are typically on a “call” basis . The outfitter will wait until there are cats in the area then give you a call. Let us know what you end up doing, good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

From what I have read...if you like hunting with hounds you are going to love it. Big cats are cool.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

pigeon said:


> Looking to do something out of the “box” I’ll say for 2020 , Shooting around the idea of mountain hunt , Not a cheap hunt for sure , Anyone on here done it before??


Haven’t done it yet. The largest cats with highest success rates usually come from BC. The good hunts are typically on a “call” basis . The outfitter will wait until there are cats in the area then give you a call. Let us know what you end up doing, good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

pigeon said:


> Looking to do something out of the “box” I’ll say for 2020 , Shooting around the idea of mountain hunt , Not a cheap hunt for sure , Anyone on here done it before??


I haven’t done it but a good friend has been several times with the same outfitter with great results. It’s a hound hunt in CO and my friend just loves it. If you’re interested let know and I’ll get the info to you.


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Go to British Columbia


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I've thought about it as well. Here is something I looked at. it looks at areas with Boone/Crocket cats.
https://www.gameandfishmag.com/editorial/hunting_big-game-hunting_rm_aa014605a/194615


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys!!! I think I have my pick down to 3 outfitters in 3 different States, I been lookig into hunt for 3 or 4 months.. Just need to get on the phone and make a choice and talk wife into the funds l


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

pigeon said:


> Thanks for the info guys!!! I think I have my pick down to 3 outfitters in 3 different States, I been lookig into hunt for 3 or 4 months.. Just need to get on the phone and make a choice and talk wife into the funds l


Sweet! What prices are you seeing, $6,000-$8,000?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

steelyspeed said:


> Sweet! What prices are you seeing, $6,000-$8,000?
> 
> Yup, Seem like the going rate , Did give me Sticker stock at 1st
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a recent BC kill


----------



## Janehal (May 1, 2003)

Hunt of a Lifetime...............go when you are young enough for the MOUNTAINS. I went with Reggear Outfitters last year.................WOW


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Janehal said:


> Hunt of a Lifetime...............go when you are young enough for the MOUNTAINS. I went with Reggear Outfitters last year.................WOW
> View attachment 481399


Well great. Now I want to go...


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Janehal said:


> Hunt of a Lifetime...............go when you are young enough for the MOUNTAINS. I went with Reggear Outfitters last year.................WOW
> View attachment 481399


Dandy Cat!!
Did you take the meat home with you? I have read on a couple occasions that they are actually quite tasty.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Buddy of mine just got this one in alberta a month ago.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

There is a outfitter on Bowsite.com that's asking $4500 for 5 day hunts in Utah. He has some great looking cats.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

Been several years but I went on a ten day mule/ horseback hunt in Arizona that was one of the best hunts I have ever been on. Rode 20+ miles a day in some rugged terrain north of Tucson. No ATV's, snowmobiles, GPS collars, pickup trucks with radios.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Deposit check is in the mail... With my flexibility next winter I’m going to be “On call hunt” so outfitter with call and give me 3-4 day notice if they is a good snow coming and I will be flying out .... Going to be hunting In NV ...Can’t wait till next winter


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Sweet!! That sounds like a really great adventure. Probably hop on a quick flight right out of GRR straight to LV and onto your destination. I am looking forward to hearing about your hunt next year!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Just got back from Idaho. Boulder creek outfitters. Tell em Chris Taphouse sent ya and go to the whiteboard camp.


----------

